# Royal Deeside and  Braemar.



## Capt Lightning (May 23, 2016)

Hi folks,  Dianne and I are back again from a short break to 'Royal' Deeside.   

A short walk from the campsite where we stayed is Crathes Castle...


It has beautiful and extensive grounds that are free to wander round.



I've probably mentioned the area before, but since my last visit, it has beed devastated in places my both floods  and fire.  The town of Ballater was particularly hit when a fire destroyed the historic railway station that was used in the 19th. century by Queen Victoria and Prince Albert when the visited Balmoral castle.  
One of the town's hotels was also severely damaged by fire.

Later, many areas of the UK were hit by floods and torrential rain that destroyed many houses and businesses.  Again it was Ballater that suffered with the town's campsite being virtually washed away and most of the shops flooded with several feet of water.

When we visited a few days ago, most shops were still closed and some were being repaired.  New floors had to be laid, electics re-installed and walls replastered.  The main street, usually busy with tourists, was very quiet.
But the good news is that the historic station is being rebuilt, the fire damaged hotel is being repaired , the campsite is getting up and running again and shops are slowly starting to re-open.  Ballater will soon be back on its feet.

Clunie Water at Braemar

Braemar, where I love to walk, seems quieter than usual.  The main hotel which catered for the thousands of coach tourists who visited each year was closed for re-furbishment and is far behind schedule.
However, within the last year, the ruins of Kindrochit castle have been excavated, made safe and opened for those interested in history to wander around.  

Looking over Braemar from the Queens Ride.  This was the path used by Queen Victoria and her ghillie, John Brown,  when they visited her gamekeeper at his cottage.
 

The ruins of Kindrochit castle


It was originally built by King Malcolm 3rd in the 11th. century as a hunting lodge, and held a strategic position guarding the bridge that crossed the Clunie water. The Name Kindrochit coming from the Gaelic 'Caeann Drochit' meaning 'Bridge head'   In the 14th century, a family tower was added and at the time, was the 5th. largest castle in Scotland.  Plague and war took its toll, and by the early 17th. century, it was in ruins....

Fast forward to 1925 when excavations began and the find of what became known as the 'Kindrochit Brooch', an intricate silver brooch engraved with the motto 'Here in place of a friend'.  It is now on display in the National museum of Scotland.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Is that Malcolm of "the Scottish play" fame?

Good news about things improving at Braemar and Ballater!  I imagine that is one of the Scottish place names many Americans know because of the Highland Games.

Seeing the picture of Braemar from the Queen's Ride, I thought, No wonder so many displaced Scots arriving in America in the 18th century settled in the mountains of western North Carolina - east Tennessee. The scenery is similar -- at first glance that view in your photo looks very like the Smokies.  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Nice pics, Capt.  I've yet to visit Braemar or that area.  But I will.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful Capt.  Glad you enjoyed it all.  I certainly would have.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful pics, fascinating history.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2016)

Welcome back Capt., lovely photos, thanks for sharing and happy you had a good time.


----------



## CoMoJayne (Jun 7, 2016)

One of our greatest adventures that always make us smile was our time in Braemer and the Royal Highland Games.  Even being stuck in London for 3 extra days on our way home by the tragedy of 9-11 doesn't dim the wonderful experience of Scotland and our two fabulous weeks there.


----------

